# Email notification problems?



## John-H

Is anyone having any problems with email notifications coming through from the forum? If you are and you've checked your forum account email and notification settings in the User Control Panel and you've also checked your email client spam folder and any blocked address settings - and all seems correct - but you are still either (a) only getting them intermittently or (b) not at all, could you please let us know by replying on this thread with the name of your email provider (the part after the @ e.g. @btinternet.com , @yahoo.com , @gmail.com etc.) and a brief description e.g. 'intermittent', 'not working at all', 'was working but stopped a week ago', 'receiving all but delayed' etc.

This may help us track down any problems. I can also send you a test notification email on request. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi John, Pop up window & Email notification fine & instant with Tiscali.co.uk
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Thanks for starting this thread Hoggy 

Like said above if you're having an issue with email notifications please post here and let us know who you're email provider is. I can get the techs to scan our email servers for your notifications and see if our email is blacklisted. If it turns out our emails is blacklisted with your provider we will put in a request to get white listed.

Thanks

- dm, community support


----------



## John-H

It's my email that's not working :wink:


----------



## ChrisF

I don't get site notifications. I am on gmail but seems this site ony recognises the old googlemail addresses, but surely I should still get googlemail emails?


----------



## Mr Test

My Yahoo email gets notification

edit: only the test sent from ACP. No relies to post being received.


----------



## John-H

Mine doesn't


----------



## John-H

Test


----------



## Mr Test

No notification to preceeding post by John-H received. The only email received was the test email sent from the ACP
Email provider: yahoo.co.uk


----------



## John-H

No notification to MrTest appeared.

Email provider btinternet.com (operated by Yahoo)


----------



## Mr Test

Just received notification of post here at 7:35am, at 935am, so delayed two hours but at least it came through.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Mr Test said:


> Just received notification of post here at 7:35am, at 935am, so delayed two hours but at least it came through.


Yahoo tends to throttle our emails so that would explain the delay. John, Are you getting your notifications now?

- dm,community support


----------



## John-H

No, still none coming through to me


----------



## John-H

Hey, I had an email notification this morning at 7:15am!  First one in ages. Only the one though. :?


----------



## John-H

I've had two more now - things are looking up


----------



## John-H

It's been a week now and my email notifications now seem reliable and quick - well done for following through - hopefully others have seen an improvement too


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No real prob, but No Email notifications or pop ups today for PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## glospete

I have stopped receiving notifications a few weeks ago and there are none being received even as at today. My email provider is Namesco - @samwell) if that helps. My provider changed from Amenworld to Namesco and I think the timing may be the same so it may be something to do with that


----------



## John-H

I just sent you a test email out from the system - check your email and spam folders too.


----------



## glospete

John-H said:


> I just sent you a test email out from the system - check your email and spam folders too.


Please send again as I've changed some settings on my Spam. But so far no notifications. I can add to a whitelist but what would be the email address to add?


----------



## glospete

Still none for me so I've changed my email notification address to my Hotmail account so lets se if that changes things?


----------



## John-H

Did you get a notification due to my reply here?


----------



## ALD

John h can you reactivate [email protected] account as I've had problems with my currant email so changed it In my profile but it's been sending the reactivation to my old email that I'm having issues with

My new email that works is Andrew @ ALDevelopments.com

I would pm you but need to get my post count up


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ald, Updated Email address for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## ALD

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ald, Updated Email address for you.
> Hoggy.


I keep getting The specified username is currently inactive. If you have problems activating your account, please contact a board administrator. Message when I try and log in using [email protected]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ald, I will have to leave it to John-H then as it won't accept that user name or Email address.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hi Andrew,

Your [email protected] account is now active with the email address you posted if I've understood correctly


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks john. All sort as you can see


----------



## t0ne

Thought I'd stick my newbie oar in, I had problems receiving my registration/activation emails when I signed up. Now I run my own email server so had a look in the logs and it looks like your emails were being rejected because:



Code:


RCPT from putil01.verticalscope.com[174.36.49.240]: 450 4.1.8 <[email protected]>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from=<[email protected]>

When I removed the restriction on validating the domain in my email server config, your emails came through OK. So, it looks like there's an issue with your dns or domain config even if it's not affecting many people. Just thought someone should know


----------



## John-H

Thanks for that - I'll pass that on


----------



## douglas111

yes


----------



## John-H

Test


----------



## John-H

test


----------



## Mr Test

Test


----------



## John-H

Test


----------



## John-H

Test during turn off


----------



## John-H

Another test during turn off


----------

